# New beast kit day!!



## iron blast (Dec 8, 2012)

Well I bought these several months back and never had time to set them up due to my stiff Army training schedule anyways pics first details ans specs last


----------



## iron blast (Dec 8, 2012)

Several pieces are not setup in the pic above I was just getting it in a basic setup because I hadn't received the 2nd ergo rack in the mail for it yet. The current specs are as follows: (all drums are Alessis unless otherwise noted) 8" rack tom x's 4, 10" floor tom/aux snare x's 2, 12" floor tom x's 1, a Pintech 14" snare, a Pintech Dingbat pole style pad, a Roland Pd8 pad, 8" kick pad x's 2 (soon to be replaced by 18" triggered bass drums). Cymbals are as follows: a Smartrigger 18" dual zone ride, a 16" crash, and a 13" set of High-hats with a Hart dynamics high-hat stand, a Hart Dynamics 10" splash, 12" and 14" china's, and a 14" crash. I plan on adding a few more cymbals to the mix soon. I hope to have everything completed and setup before xmas.


----------



## iron blast (Jan 3, 2013)

Had a few more pieces added into the mix I will have a new setup soon


----------



## DavePiatek (Jan 4, 2013)

Are you using the sounds from the brain or is it hooked to your computer?


----------



## iron blast (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm running it thru superior metal foundry sounds incredible.


----------



## right_to_rage (Jan 6, 2013)

Those cymbals look fucking legit. Nice score!


----------



## iron blast (Jan 6, 2013)

I still have about 5 more cymbals to add to the mix and my 2 acoustic to electric conversion kicks after that she will be pretty much complete.


----------



## theoctopus (Jan 8, 2013)

Big Smartrigger fan. I have a bunch of cymbals for my RET percussion e-kit, and they put a lot of the other brands to shame.

Killer kit!


----------



## iron blast (Jan 8, 2013)

I am mixing between Field Electronics, Hart Dynamics, and Smartrigger in order to get the right sizes and feel I'm quite pleased with the results.


----------



## noise in my mind (Feb 22, 2013)

awesome set up!


----------



## Insightibanez (Feb 22, 2013)

Very cool!!!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Feb 22, 2013)

Looks awesome dude! How do they feel?


----------



## knifefightintheor (Mar 9, 2013)

Love the setup. Love Alesis for that matter. Great looking kit you built. I've never tried mine through anything but the brain yet but once I live in something bigger than a condo it'll be worth looking into setting up a room for such.


----------



## iron blast (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm loving the setup I still have to convert my bass drums for it tho the 8" kick pads are awful they slide all over the place.


----------



## orange1 (Mar 12, 2013)

What brain are you using? It has enough inputs for all the drums/cymbals? Very Noice!!


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Mar 12, 2013)

lol dude are you using dual kicks on dual kicks?


----------



## GSingleton (Mar 12, 2013)

Awesome for quick recording man.


----------



## iron blast (Mar 25, 2013)

ShadowFactoryX said:


> lol dude are you using dual kicks on dual kicks?



oh yes I'm cheating lol I'm using them as I suck at heel /toe technique and Im wanting to get better sound. quad bass ftw


----------



## vansinn (Mar 26, 2013)

Obviously, most of the pads doesn't make much sound, but what about the snare, which looks semi-acoustic to me?
Are the cymbals full acoustic, or do they 'just' mimic the real deal?
- I have to work off an apartment, so noisy cymbals and snare won't be that good 

You already named the other stuff; could you name the processor too?

This looks much in the direction of what I'd like to end up with. What was you total price?


----------



## iron blast (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm at about $2500 total invested in it but I have alot of extras on mine including the 14" Pintech mesh head snare and it the quietest pad on my kit. The cymbal pads are made of real brass and aren't as noisy as many make them out to be they use a clear pvc sheet on the bottom and are doubled to silence them. I use 2 Alesis dm10 modules and a Alesis trigger IO for extra inputs.


----------



## vansinn (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks for the info, very helpful 

Since getting interested i drumming, I've often been thinking that while the rubber ones may work just fine for triggering sounds in a (drum)computer, actually _playing_ them cannot be much like the real deal.
The design on those you have, i.e. real brass with a dampening underside coating, sounds very interesting.

I can't read the brand name on them though, who makes them?

Would you happen to have a recording of the acoustic sound level? - as said, I have to work off an apartment, so it would be nice to hear how much especially those dampened-down cymbals might annoy my upstairs neighbor, hehe..


----------



## iron blast (Apr 2, 2013)

The silenced brass cymbals are quieter than if you tap a drum stick on a plastic Frisbee while muting it if that makes any sense? You'll hear a little stick noise but its not super loud. The thud from a bass pedal on the floor is loud and usually the biggest issue with noise on a E-kit (Mesh heads help). I would like to note that the Alesis kick pad is very unstable I don't recommend getting them especially if you plan on doing any double kick work. I suggest getting a small bass drum and converting it with a trigger and mesh head (way more stable plus looks sexier Imho) I would use mesh heads on the whole kit and rubber cymbals if uber stealth is needed. You deff should add a beater patch on the kick pad if you use mesh heads (you may need a little shoe goo to help them stay put) The beater patch will help keep you from eating thru the mesh. I'd also use rubber, wood, or plastic batter heads especially if you don't have a beater patch other wise you will eat thru the mesh (felt grabs at the fibers) A real good site to watch videos and learn more about this is vdrums.com I hope this was all helpful bro.


----------



## iron blast (Apr 2, 2013)

Oh sorry I forgot to mention the cymbals are a mix of Hart Dynamics, Smartrigger, and Alesis Surge. I plan on adding some Field Electronics effects cymbals later (china, splash, bells ect.)


----------

